# John Deere A



## BuddyScott (Mar 17, 2017)

Greetings, working on a 51 A, no water pump, with char Lynn power steering, anybody have a similar set up, I'm putting it back together after a paint job, forgot how the brackets went together, I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually, but a picture would be great, thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF. 
Interesting project :thumbsup: we all like pics.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a 48 A, no power steering tho


----------



## BuddyScott (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, I'm not too far away from Granville, been through there


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you get in a pinch try Eaton. Usually very helpful with diagrams and instructions for their Char Lynn steering units: 

14615 Lone Oak Road
Eden Prairie, MN 55344
http://hydraulics.eaton.com


----------



## BuddyScott (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks again for the replies, found some pictures from before it was taken apart, apparently the the steering pump bolts to where the generator originally went, and generator gets moved to the lower bottom with the extra brackets


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

If your not far you are welcome to look at mine for anything else


----------

